

Livescribe Echo Smartpen Lets You Do Almost Everything - edw519
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/livescribe-smartpen-howto/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
meatsock
but can it open a u-lock?

